# Scioto Boat Ramps



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Seeing if the south east Ohio crew can help me out. Can't help but thinking the Scioto would be a fun boat trip sometime after driving it over the last 15 seasons to go down south deer hunting. Every time I drive over it/by it from Columbus to Chili it looks pretty sweet. My question is, where can I get a boat on the river (Boat ramps from Columbus to Chili) and are there any areas that are motor-able throughout the river or am I going to have to be very careful making any progress in an 18ft. aluminum duck boat. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

River is likely going to be pure-mud for sometime (might be better down South, but I doubt it). That said Paint Creek confluence is known to hold some big Ohio-river-run wipers from time to time, I'd concentrate your put-in efforts near there.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm pretty sure his motivation isn't fish ....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Carpn said:


> I'm pretty sure his motivation isn't fish ....


Probably fish or hunt. I think it would make for a nice fish trip in the summer and scout for the tougher trips duck hunting while the water is warm and it would be easier to get un-stranded lol. 
Thanks for the tip acklac any flatties in that area?


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I fish for flatheads in the scioto occassionally. I've checked it out on google earth down around chilicothe and there are some awesome looking spots. I've often thought about making the hour and a half drive down to ask people for permission to fish but have opted not to as I'm not that lucky.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

the mighty Scioto... I live in pike county and fish it quite often from a boat. I use an 1860 grizzly tiller. As a matter of fact I just put on my 2nd new prop from overtons because of the Scioto. I usually fish the ohio river because I fish alone a lot but the Scioto is right here so if I have a partner i'll hit it.. It is a nasty shallow and very dangerous river. Sometimes I have to put a guy on the nose of my boat to lift the back just to get through some spots. Sometimes all you can do is get out and drag it. If you are an experienced high current shallow water boater that has a partner with some sense you have a chance. I don't recommend trying to travel up or down it very far unless you have a jet or at least a tiller motor you can grab and lift really quick. If you want a small taste id start in Chillicothe in the city park. There is a ramp and there seems to be a small section you can travel without much danger. I've checked it out but never used it.The next ramp south would be in piketon by the fire department. You can travel about a half mile or more downstream without hitting shallows unless the water is low. As for the flatheads... it has a nice bit of them and blues too but the bad part is it gets raped pretty hard .What im saying is all these ******* pillbillies take every fish they catch straight to a pay lake and sell them. Its been happening for 30 years that I can remember. That river has had some flats in the 70 pound range drug outta there so it does have some potential. I can be persuaded very easily to take a feller out, I was on the Ohio in Gallipolis yesterday daylight til dark, as you can tell I got it bad..


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

33highland said:


> the mighty Scioto... I live in pike county and fish it quite often from a boat. I use an 1860 grizzly tiller. As a matter of fact I just put on my 2nd new prop from overtons because of the Scioto. I usually fish the ohio river because I fish alone a lot but the Scioto is right here so if I have a partner i'll hit it.. It is a nasty shallow and very dangerous river. Sometimes I have to put a guy on the nose of my boat to lift the back just to get through some spots. Sometimes all you can do is get out and drag it. If you are an experienced high current shallow water boater that has a partner with some sense you have a chance. I don't recommend trying to travel up or down it very far unless you have a jet or at least a tiller motor you can grab and lift really quick. If you want a small taste id start in Chillicothe in the city park. There is a ramp and there seems to be a small section you can travel without much danger. I've checked it out but never used it.The next ramp south would be in piketon by the fire department. You can travel about a half mile or more downstream without hitting shallows unless the water is low. As for the flatheads... it has a nice bit of them and blues too but the bad part is it gets raped pretty hard .What im saying is all these ******* pillbillies take every fish they catch straight to a pay lake and sell them. Its been happening for 30 years that I can remember. That river has had some flats in the 70 pound range drug outta there so it does have some potential. I can be persuaded very easily to take a feller out, I was on the Ohio in Gallipolis yesterday daylight til dark, as you can tell I got it bad..


Thanks for the info! We deer hunt in Gallipolis I have fished the dam down there. But yes with this weather I would agree you got it bad lol


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

The term "ramp" at the city park in Chillicothe is being generous. The Scioto is a pain to boat unless you have a jet or surface drive. I usually switch to a junk prop before hitting the river. That river loves to eat props. I don't fish it much, but I duck hunt it a lot. It's hit and miss like everywhere else. Some days you see a thousand and can't get a single one to commit, some days you don't see a bird, and some days it actually works out. 

I concur that I wouldn't try to travel too far on the scioto. There are some private ramps along the river as well, but good luck getting access to them.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

There's a ramp north in circleville. It's a gravel type ramp but get some traffic


----------

